# Trails around eifel germany



## thatonedude (Mar 4, 2012)

Anybody on here know of any good trials around Eifel region of germany? Im a complete noob so all help would be great.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Germany Trail Reviews

Manderschied Castle Trail Germany Trail Reviews


----------



## thatonedude (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks alot!!!


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey, if your around Spang get a hold of Sabercycling or [email protected] to hook up with local riders. If that dosn't work check out the link in my sig block...

Happy Trails!!!


----------



## thatonedude (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks for all your help iv joined the spang one and checking out the ramstein one now


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

I wrote this a while back but from what I understand there has been some logging activity which has torn up some of the best parts of the Trail...Kyllburg (not listed on MTBR) was everyones favorite ride:

Spang Loop Germany Trail Reviews


----------

